# Citizen



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Don't usually post new acquisitions but I like this one so much I had to show it off,







just arrived this morning.










Dave S


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

potz said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The very one, sorry for the poor photo.










Dave S


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Quite like that... the reversed out dial and markers work well, would love to see a lume shot









Oops... posted at the same time as the lume shot... now that is cooooooool


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

potz said:


> Likee very much. What is its reference/model number? What should I be paying?


Reference on the back 8203-824393 HST GN-4-S

On the dial N-8203-817173-KA

Â£120.00 + Delivery


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello dave

did you buy that one from the airgun bbs, as there was one for sale a few days ago, i was going to enquire about it but it had already sold







, if not, it must be just a coincidence









regards, john


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hello dave
> 
> did you buy that one from the airgun bbs, as there was one for sale a few days ago, i was going to enquire about it but it had already sold
> 
> ...


No, I bought it on ebay, I looked at quartz but wanted an automatic, Colin (nalu) had Heuer in PVD that I liked but I couldn't find one and in my search came up with this and I just had to have it.

Dave S


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice watch.I have a bit of a soft spot for Citizens infact I keep looking at the diver Roy has for sale.I don't need it but...it is tempting

Anyway could you tell me how long the lume lasts for? thanks


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

TikTok said:


> Nice watch.I have a bit of a soft spot for Citizens infact I keep looking at the diver Roy has for sale.I don't need it but...it is tempting
> 
> Anyway could you tell me how long the lume lasts for? thanks


Hi TikTok

As Potz said it seems to last all night, if I put it under the light before I go to bed it just seems to last and last. (the lume that is)

Dave S


----------



## snowy (Mar 21, 2007)

dave993cars said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Likee very much. What is its reference/model number? What should I be paying?
> ...


I've just bought almost the same watch! Mines the same reference number on the back but the dial says N-8203-815863-KA and has the black dial like this. I used to think I was a Seiko fan, but I like this better than any Seiko dive watch, and my other favourite watch at the moment is also a Citizen. I'd upload a photo if I could work out how to do it...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

how to upload pictures


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice Dave, I like it!

This watch comes in a lume-dial version, but I really can't justify having two of this model and I can't brink myself to flog the orange


----------



## snowy (Mar 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> how to upload pictures


Thanks - that's a useful thread.

With any luck, this should be a pic of my Citizen:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Nalu said:


> I really can't justify having two of this model


Yes you can, you know you can......


----------

